# Troup County 20-21 season



## gma1320 (Sep 27, 2020)

Hunting a area in Troup County that I've never hunted before.  Leased 90 acres with my hunting partner outside of Hogansville. Have some big bodied small racked deer on camera so far. I did find some fresh scrapes yesterday.


----------



## Condor (Oct 10, 2020)

Hunting some private land and some public land in Troup.   Haven‘t seen a scrape yet, white oaks just started to fall.    Have one area with pin oaks just raining down, regardless of the time of day, once I get within 50-75 yards of the area the deer blow and leave the area.   Have been in there at 12:00 noon and 4:00 in the afternoon.    I think I will slide in there today with a break in the rain, maybe I can get a quiet entrance and set up without them hearing me coming in.


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 10, 2020)

Condor said:


> Hunting some private land and some public land in Troup.   Haven‘t seen a scrape yet, white oaks just started to fall.    Have one area with pin oaks just raining down, regardless of the time of day, once I get within 50-75 yards of the area the deer blow and leave the area.   Have been in there at 12:00 noon and 4:00 in the afternoon.    I think I will slide in there today with a break in the rain, maybe I can get a quiet entrance and set up without them hearing me coming in.


Good luck today,  it's funny because I've spent the last 7 years hunting western Troup and heard counties.  Not use to seeing the first scrapes till late November.  Our new property in Eastern Troup has already got scrapes and I've lost count of rubs.


----------



## antharper (Oct 11, 2020)

I hunt in south Troup and just started getting some decent bucks on cam , also hunt all over Corp property with great success, hope my daughter kills one of these 2 tomorrow afternoon with the muzzle loader


----------



## gma1320 (Oct 17, 2020)

Slow morning at our place. Didn't hear shot until I shot. Did manage to shoot a doe at 11:46. 1st deer I've shot in 2 years.


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Oct 21, 2020)

I hunt south Troup(Pine Mountain) we have scrapes on the ground and some does are starting to get black hocks! Got some older bucks on cam but they're jacked up!


----------



## Condor (Oct 22, 2020)

Hunt South Troup as well, White Oaks falling, lots of scrapes in the last few days.
Suddenly seeing strange bucks, mostly smaller.   The hocks on the deer on my lease are not turning black at this time, go figure.


----------



## Stingray23 (Oct 28, 2020)

GravesBucksDucks said:


> I hunt south Troup(Pine Mountain) we have scrapes on the ground and some does are starting to get black hocks! Got some older bucks on cam but they're jacked up!


So do I and so do we...have some older jacked up bucks. Where you at? We are off Perry Mill


----------



## antharper (Nov 1, 2020)

Get in the tree the next 15 days in Troup , between my daughter and me we’ve seen probably 10 different bucks from the stand the last few days , she got this one this morning , they are on there feet , this one was stinking pretty good


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Nov 5, 2020)

Stingray23 said:


> So do I and so do we...have some older jacked up bucks. Where you at? We are off Perry Mill


I'm  off South Thompson road.


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 9, 2020)

GravesBucksDucks said:


> I'm  off South Thompson road.


How is the movement there? Over the past 4 days it has all but stopped for us once the weather warmed up. I let a 3.5 yrd old 9 walk last Tuesday, he came in grunting and checking a doe, seen very little chasing, several bucks pushing does and the does still with their young ones and together. Kinda weird this year


----------



## MikeyD6 (Nov 9, 2020)

I've seen a lot of movement in the morning the last 2 weekends.  I shot a buck on Saturday that had a lot of fat on him and his tarsals were just turning dark without much smell.  I think its going to really turn on this week.  I'm in north Troup close to Heard.


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 14, 2020)

Been slow around my place outside of hogansville. How about yall?


----------



## antharper (Nov 14, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> Been slow around my place outside of hogansville. How about yall?


Very slow for me also , still seeing a few deer but nothing special . Seen more this afternoon than I’ve seen the past few sits . I’m betting when this cool front hits this week they will be wide open


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 14, 2020)

antharper said:


> Very slow for me also , still seeing a few deer but nothing special . Seen more this afternoon than I’ve seen the past few sits . I’m betting when this cool front hits this week they will be wide open


I was actually finding lots of fresh scrapes about 3 weeks ago,  now they are all covered with leaves. I'm new to hunting this last of the county. I'm use to not seeing any rut activity till December.  So I don't  what to think about this place.


----------



## antharper (Nov 14, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> I was actually finding lots of fresh scrapes about 3 weeks ago,  now they are all covered with leaves. I'm new to hunting this last of the county. I'm use to not seeing any rut activity till December.  So I don't  what to think about this place.


I’ve hunted this area for about 20 years , I live just a couple miles out of hogansville ,but I hunt on far south side of county ,  if you can hunt next week I would . I found several fresh scrapes today . Last year I killed a good buck on the 17th and they were bucks running everywhere , good luck


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 15, 2020)

antharper said:


> I’ve hunted this area for about 20 years , I live just a couple miles out of hawkinsville ,but I hunt on far south side of county ,  if you can hunt next week I would . I found several fresh scrapes today . Last year I killed a good buck on the 17th and they were bucks running everywhere , good luck


Thank you for the advice and good luck to you as well.


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Nov 15, 2020)

Same, very slow.  Havent seen a buck over 2.5 in over a week!!!!





Stingray23 said:


> How is the movement there? Over the past 4 days it has all but stopped for us once the weather warmed up. I let a 3.5 yrd old 9 walk last Tuesday, he came in grunting and checking a doe, seen very little chasing, several bucks pushing does and the does still with their young ones and together. Kinda weird this year


----------



## Stingray23 (Nov 19, 2020)

Movement picked up dramatically this week, shot a would be 9 (had a broke off G2 from fighting) with a 19.5 in spread, came in grunting. Five minutes after the shot another 3.5 yr old 9 cam in, ears laid back, stiff legging all the way up to the dead 9...quite impressive. Few of us down there are seeing the rut activity pick up this week


----------



## gma1320 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hunted the first time in 2 weeks today,  hurt my back and then Reinjured it again. Still ain't healed all the way up though.  Had all I could stand of not being out there though. Found a few scrapes, but some had debris in them. Didn't see any deer though.


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 8, 2020)

Hunting and camping in NW Troup. I’ve had a few new bucks show up the last couple of weeks. Rut is on in this area. 

Great camping weather ! I’ll update if I have any luck.


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 10, 2020)

Hunted Tuesday, Wednesday and today till 11 am. Saw one decent size 8 after a doe like a bird dog and a few small bucks acting like teenagers after the prom queen. I’ll be back after them next week when the weather cools back down. This one was at one of my feeders Tuesday afternoon....of course I was some where else ?


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 10, 2020)

That buck has been gone for two months and showed back up. Hope he has enough girl friends to stay around for a while


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 18, 2020)

Back in NW Troup. Saw 11 does and fawns yesterday afternoon. On doe so far this morning. Have so new bucks on camera since last week and so has the neighbor to my north. Beautiful frosty morning. May sit all day.


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 18, 2020)

My son and I went yesterday evening to our lease in NE Troup. Didn't see any activity.


----------



## Keith Karr (Dec 18, 2020)

Sat all day. One doe about 7:40, four does/fawns at 11:35. If l tell how many deer l saw between 4:30 and dark....l will be called a liar so I’ll just say l saw a pile of deer. 

All does and fawns....not a single buck all day. Very odd but the amount of deer I saw this afternoon was incredible.


----------



## antharper (Dec 18, 2020)

Been pretty slow in south Troup since middle of November . I’ve been scouting and hunting a few times on Corp property on far northwest side of the lake and been seeing some pretty good activity , got a couple really nice bucks on trail cam that I’ll be after for the rest of the season , good luck to y’all


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bucks chasing in NW Troup around the lake today.


----------



## antharper (Dec 27, 2020)

gma1320 said:


> Bucks chasing in NW Troup around the lake today.


I had one grunting and chasing Saturday afternoon on the lake , just all happened about 10 minutes to late . I could catch a glimpse a couple times but it was thick and about dark


----------



## gma1320 (Dec 28, 2020)

My neighbor got a shot off with his muzzleloader on a nice 8 and missed.


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Jan 2, 2021)

Bucks are back in groups in SE Troup co.


----------



## antharper (Jan 3, 2021)

I guess it was the weather after the nasty weather but my goodness at the deer we seen today . Between me and my daughter at least 25 , probably 30 , only a couple racked bucks but one really nice one and I wasn’t comfortable with the shot .


----------



## gma1320 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hunted yesterday evening and this morning and didn't see a thing.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2021)

Hunted Troup yesterday evening. Had 6 does and a super nice 3 year old 8 come out about 30 minutes before dark. One of the does was still in heat and I got to see some of the best chasing action I have seen in a while...on January 4th! I was wanting a doe and had to wait forever for one to slow down enough for a shot. After I shot one doe, he continued to chase the other does until dark.


----------



## GravesBucksDucks (Jan 5, 2021)

They're starting to shed on my property in the Oak Grove community.


----------

